
Sentiment Analysis on Enron's Emails with Apache Spark - mindcrime
http://mammothdata.com/sentiment-analysis-on-enrons-emails-with-apache-spark/
======
etjossem
If this type of analysis can't answer "who Ken Lay likes best", maybe that's
not the best question to use as an example.

There are plenty of more interesting questions ("when did Enron employees
start getting nervous or alarmed?") that can be answered by this dataset.

~~~
mindcrime
_If this type of analysis can 't answer "who Ken Lay likes best", maybe that's
not the best question to use as an example._

"Who did Ken Lay like best" was originally going to be the title of the post,
until we realized that you can't actually answer that question. It was someone
else's idea anyway, but I'm not naming names!

That said, I only had so much time to work on this, and there was a limit to
how much depth I could go into. I wanted to go deeper and introduce some
network science / social network analysis but had other priorities.

But still, the point was just to illustrate a cool application of that
particular technology stack and pique people's interest in it. If that
interest helps us land business, that's a nice outcome. If not, maybe somebody
learned something or came up with an idea for their own project, as a result
of reading it. Those are nice outcomes as well. :-)

 _There are plenty of more interesting questions ( "when did Enron employees
start getting nervous or alarmed?") _

That is a pretty good one... maybe somebody else will take the bull by the
horns and write a post on that. If not, maybe I'll do it later for a "part 2".

------
vs2370
did you do this as part of a coding interview challenge ?

~~~
mindcrime
LOL, no. It's just a fun application of some neat technology. We like to
publish those kinds of things on our company blog. It's a chance for our staff
to do something fun in between engagements, it helps promote the company, and
somebody may learn something from it. We see that as a win-win.

~~~
WWLink
Fine, fine I get it .next time I have an interview I'll solve the silly puzzle
in Scala. Got it. XD

